# Auto-Restart Problem in New Rig!!



## boom2709 (Jul 5, 2011)

i just upgraded my computer to this configuration



*Processor*
 | Intel Core i5 2500k |
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8Z68-V PRO |
*RAM*
 | Corsair Vengence 4GB |
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC | Arriving in 3 Days
*PSU*
 | Corsair VX550 |
*HDD*
 | WD Green 2TB SATA 3GBps |


 | Seagate Barracuda ST2000DL003 2TB SATA III | Arriving in 3 Days


i am facing frequent auto-restarts, as in the computer will itself reboot if i multitask a bit, eg hash checking in uTorrent, searching while playing video file, opening too many tabs in chrome

i would like to mention that i was facing the same problem with my earlier config but then i used to get a CPU over temp error on reboot after which i pressed F1 to continue but now i dont get any such error message
also i don't know if its abnormal or just regular but my physical memory usage is always in the 40-50% range

please help me out with a solution..


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2011)

Did you do a fresh install of OS ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, your system is unstable. Check if your PSU is connected properly, and that it's connected to a wall socket of proper amp rating.


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

boom2709 said:


> i just upgraded my computer to this configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This can happen on new builds.

1. Is it a fresh install.
2. Have you installed all the chipset drivers.
3. Is the OS fully patched.
4. What temperatures you getting. Use RealTEMP/CoreTEMP.
5. Do a CMOS reset. Your manual will mention it for the motherboard.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

Make sure the CPU heatsink is properly fitted and Thermal paste is applied properly.
Also refit the RAM and other cables. THe RAM is most usual culprit for sudden restarts.


----------



## boom2709 (Jul 5, 2011)

@Faun
Yes i just installed windows 7

@comp@ddict
The PSU seems properly in place(lemme know if theres a way to check?) and im using a APC UPS RS1100

@asingh
1. Is it a fresh install.
Yes i just installed windows 7

2. Have you installed all the chipset drivers.
I installed all the drivers on the ASUS CD that came along with the mobo

3. Is the OS fully patched.
How do i check if it is/is not?

4. What temperatures you getting. Use RealTEMP/CoreTEMP.
I've attached a screenshot for the same.

5. Do a CMOS reset. Your manual will mention it for the motherboard.
Is it absolutely necessary because i'm really not that comfortable touching the hardware!

@thetechfreak
I had this rig assembled at the vendors place and he didn't apply any Thermal paste, I've refit the RAM and few other cables but again today morning the system restarted suddenly while i was copying some files.


Can somebody please comment on whether the PSU is sufficient enough for this config[including the GPU which isn't fitted yet]


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

--3: Run windows live update.
--4: Temperatures are fine.
--5: It will not harm the hardware.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

boom2709 said:


> 5. Do a CMOS reset. Your manual will mention it for the motherboard.
> Is it absolutely necessary because i'm really not that comfortable touching the hardware!



just remove the CMOS battery for a few minutes & then insert it again. nothing else you need to do.


----------



## boom2709 (Jul 5, 2011)

@asingh
@Sam

just one more thing..after i reset the CMOS, do i have to do anything else? as in will the system remain the same or do i have to reconfigure anything?


Also is there a way to verify if my RAM is working fine or if it the culprit?


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

Step by step:

1. Install the RAM on second slot from left, the first blue slot.
2. Reboot.
3. Look at top right, are their any glowing LEDs? If so, turn of pc, flick the corresponding switch in opposite direction.
4. Boot, then go to bios.
5. Make sure in first screen normal mode is selected, click it just to be sure.
6. Reboot and run temp monitoring software like realtemp.
7. Now download this software and run it: Prime95 (32bit) - 25.11 Download - EXTREME Overclocking
8. Hows the load temp? Report back here.

If you are not confident with this, do not do it, I will not be held responsible if you fumble up.

I'll post after you finish doing it, looks like overheating to me.


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

boom2709 said:


> @asingh
> @Sam
> 
> just one more thing..after i reset the CMOS, do i have to do anything else? as in will the system remain the same or do i have to reconfigure anything?
> ...



It will boot normal.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2011)

is there a way to check if the PSU is delivering proper power? there has been a number of reports of malfunctioning Corsair units in the past few months, specially VX550.


----------



## agyaat (Jul 8, 2011)

I would get the PSU and earthing investigated first.


----------

